# Flash Game Lag issues



## PhatChance (Jul 15, 2009)

I recently redownloaded the flash game N on my new(ish) PC. The new PC is running Vista, whereas the older one was on XP. I rarely had lag issues on the computer running XP, but now I get slight drops in framerate, enough to cause repeated deaths. 

It's not a huge problem I know, but definitely an annoyance. I was using flash 7, but I upgraded to flash 10 to see if that would help, and it doesn't seem to have. Would running in compatability mode help at all?

Here's the link to the official website, I do recommend the game, and I'd love to get these little issues sorted
http://www.thewayoftheninja.org/n.html


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi and welcome to TSF.

You can try running it in compatibility mode.

Do this by:

Right click on the "N" launch icon -> Click the "Compatibility" tab -> Tick "Run in compatibility mode" -> XP


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

What are your PC specs?

CPU
RAM
motherboard
Graphics Card
PSU

I know this game can be run on almost any computer but this is important to know.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

try to download Adobe Shockwave Player from *here*


----------



## PhatChance (Jul 15, 2009)

Okay, sorry about the delay in any reply, I was away for a few days. Sadly Compatibility mode does nothing to alleviate the problem, and although I downloaded both Flash 10 and Shockwave, the main game seems to be still running as Flash 7, which mystifies me a tad.

Here are the specs:
CPU - Intel Core 2 Duo Mobile T5850
RAM - 3Gb
motherboard - PC Wizard gives me Sony Corporation VAIO for 'Mainboard' not sure if they're exactly the same
Graphics Card - Mobile Intel(R) 4 Series Express Chipset Family

PSU


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

try to set the display color at 16 bit and see if that fixes the problem

right click on your desktop -> personalize -> Display Settings
choose 16 bit instead of 32 bit


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*EDIT: double post*


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I would like you to uninstall Flash and shockwave with Revo Uinstaller to see if maybe there is something corrupt with your versions.

Revo Uninstaller

Then reinstall Flash and Shockwave.

Flash
Shockwave


----------

